# UCLA Professional Screenwriting Program



## googoomuck

I thought I'd start a thread about this program and see if anybody has any strong feelings about it, which I'm sure you do! I didn't know anything about it until just recently but it sounds really cool. It sounds like a great idea as an alternative or a prelude to an advanced degree. (Apparently lots of UCLA's MFA students come from this cohort.)

If you haven't heard of it, basically you take two courses (lecture & workshop) for a year taught by UCLA's screenwriting faculty. Here's the site:
http://www.tft.ucla.edu/programs/professional-programs/campus-screenwriting/

The BIG advantage is the cost. For the 2016-7 year it is $5500...total! Yes, four (4) figures. Obviously you don't get some of the benefits of a degree program (health insurance, etc...not sure if you get a school ID) but the fact that I wouldn't have to go into debt for it is very appealing, even if I would have to maintain a pesky day job. They accept applications riiiiight up to September for US citizens (July for non-US), for those of us with commitment issues 

Anyway, what do you guys think? Considering it? Done it? Here's something to talk about, instead of admissions decisions!


----------



## IndecisiveElle

I am considering it, definitely.

I did the Producing Program immediately after my undergrad in 2012. I'm 99% sure I found out about it on this forum! So thanks former students haha  It was a great experience and I keep in touch with most people from my class. The value was amazing for the contacts alone. However, there is a rule against asking for contact information from guest lectures and you're not allowed to give your own to them unless they ask either. I was fortunate enough to be asked for mine by a few people and some execs give it out to the whole class. You're also bound by an NDA not to discuss much of the classes either because, at least for producing, the lecturers share a lot of privileged information and sometimes you get advanced screenings of movies still in production. I'd imagine some of those rules cross over to screenwriting.

I don't believe we got student IDs, but I did have parking privileges and was able to use the athletic facilities if I chose to do so.

I was specifically told in regards to the screenwriting program that it has helped many numerous students get into the MFA program of their choice the following year. Although not all choose to take that path after the PP, it seems like quite an advantage to me.

There's also two intensive programs at Columbia in NY this summer which seem to be set up in a similar fashion, the difference being those can be taken for college credit. The PP at UCLA is NON credit. It is a certificate program only - which limits financial aid options. They talk about that in better detail on their website. The PP screenwriting programs are also available online and in a summer intensive format where instead of meeting twice weekly, it meets 5 days a week, which is how I attended for producing. There's also a television writing program, a newer acting program, and advanced screenwriting and tv writing. The writing programs are highly considered and there is an awards program built in to the alumni of it also - I suggest anyone who is interested to check out their alumni lists for the programs. They're legit! 

Right now I'm holding off on seeing if I get in anywhere, but if I don't my plan would be to take the television writing intensive at Columbia this summer and then move to LA for the PP program in screenwriting. But be aware the classes do fill up before the deadline! Anyone who doesn't get in the MFA program is heavily encouraged to attend the PP program. You are also charged a deposit immediately upon acceptance - you have to give your payment information via credit card or send a check with your application for about $2000. The balance is due right before the course begins.


----------



## googoomuck

Enlightening post! Interesting to hear about the rules for exchanging contact information. Sounds like some kind of ancient, stylized ritual. LOL.  Also cool that you got help with parking, I imagine if you don't live in Westwood that can be a nightmare.

I'm going to be doing some long hard thinking about what I want, regardless of where I do or don't get in...I can't believe it's STILL ONLY February...!!!! Hahaha...


----------



## IndecisiveElle

A similar program I'm applying for is the Columbia School of the Arts Summer Program  in the Television Writing Intensive. I started my application a week or so ago for that and got an email from the professor. It's more expensive and shorter, but more in-line with my current goals for television. If I get into one of my programs, it'll be a great compliment to my graduate studies also!  

http://arts.columbia.edu/summer/film/course/television-writing-intensive


----------



## IndecisiveElle

Sent in my application to the Columbia TV writing intensive! I had a great email chat with the head faculty member, hopefully that's a good sign. I should know in a week or two if I got in. I'm going to wait on the UCLA PP until after I hear back from my MFA applications.


----------



## Solomon_E

IndecisiveElle said:


> Sent in my application to the Columbia TV writing intensive! I had a great email chat with the head faculty member, hopefully that's a good sign. I should know in a week or two if I got in. I'm going to wait on the UCLA PP until after I hear back from my MFA applications.



That's great! And yes, I do think having a email chat with the head faculty member is a good sign. I'm debating whether to apply to the intensive. It's quite a bit of money for me to spend on part of one summer and there's a lot crammed into the six week curriculum. On the other hand, I'm sure I'd love it if I got in. It would be fun to meet people from the forum who get in as well. 

Moving for part of the summer would also save me from the unusual weather my region has been having in the summers of recent years, so that would be a plus.


----------



## TheArsenal1886

I'd say a third of our class did the professional program-- certainly a great way to get into the program. It's taught by the same professors that teach in the MFA program, and the guest lecturers are pretty impressive. The rules about contacting guests are just in place because these are legit industry people who get hit up for favors on a near-constant basis in every other context of their life. We want to assure them that they're coming to impart wisdom to serious students-- not be harassed by more people looking for their "way in." If they didn't have those rules, they'd have a much harder time getting legitimate guests.

Even on its own (without the intention of using it as a springboard into the MFA program), it's a great idea. I actually hear writers and directors say they did the professional program at UCLA all the time. Sometimes it's all you need to get your writing where you want it to be.


----------



## panda

How many students are in the professional program, and what is the acceptance rate like? Just a bit confused about what it would actually look like (i.e., many students in the program split into smaller classes, or just a few small classes in total).


----------



## TheArsenal1886

Don't have any info on the acceptance rate, but it's been said that "it's a lot easier to get into than the MFA program, but not everybody who applies is admitted." There's a weekly lecture on Monday nights, and then you get assigned to a workshop that meets once a week for three hours. Those workshops are limited to a maximum of 10 people-- just like the MFA program.

I believe there's now a feature writing track and a television writing track, but I'm not sure. You can always email professionalprograms@tft.ucla.edu with any questions.


----------



## panda

Thanks @TheArsenal1886! 

Slightly off topic to this thread, but how has the UCLA MFA program been for you thus far? Do you get the sense that they've developed a strong professional pipeline? Apologies if you've answered this elsewhere, I can go searching if so!


----------



## IndecisiveElle

TheArsenal1886 said:


> Don't have any info on the acceptance rate, but it's been said that "it's a lot easier to get into than the MFA program, but not everybody who applies is admitted." There's a weekly lecture on Monday nights, and then you get assigned to a workshop that meets once a week for three hours. Those workshops are limited to a maximum of 10 people-- just like the MFA program.
> 
> I believe there's now a feature writing track and a television writing track, but I'm not sure. You can always email professionalprograms@tft.ucla.edu with any questions.



You are correct, there are both a feature writing program and a TV writing program. Separate admissions deadlines for them so you have to pick before you apply it looks like.


----------



## googoomuck

I received the invitation to apply today. It says blah blah blah, we don't have room for every writer we love, with an introduction about the program, etc.



> The UCLA Professional Program in Screenwriting and the UCLA Professional Program in Writing for Television are one-year programs modeled after the MFA screenwriting curriculum.  The Professional Program in Screenwriting allows students to complete two feature screenplays, and the Professional Program in Writing for Television allows students to complete a spec teleplay and two original pilots.  Students have the choice of taking either of these the Professional Programs on campus or online.



They attach application forms but interestingly, it appears that you MUST fax it? Crazy LOL. You also must include a 5 page writing sample, "although we have your writing samples from your MFA application", so I am not sure how much weight the old vs new samples get.

Deadline for TV writing is February 25. International student deadline has passed for on campus program, but not online.

Deadline for features is July 5. (doesn't mention international vs domestic)


----------



## IndecisiveElle

I got into the Columbia TV Writing Intensive! After the UCLA PP in Producing, I'm thrilled by doing another intensive summer workshop. And I will 100% be applying to the UCLA Feature Writing program if I don't get into any of my MFA programs.


----------



## katavi08

I'm seriously considering applying to UCLA's online screenwriting program. If I don't get into any of my MFA programs, it would be a great Plan B. I would still be going down the right path, and the online component would allow me to keep my full time job as well. It would also be a great thing to put on my applications if I decide to re-apply to MFA programs (which I probably will). 
The only problem is I want to apply early since there is a limit to the number of people they admit.  I would want to send in my materials in the next couple of weeks. If I get in, they'll automatically charge me $2,000. It does say on their website that I can get a full refund if I decide to not do the program. I would just have to let them know a month before the class starts in September. Obviously, if I get into an MFA program, I won't do it. And I would certainly hope I would know whether or not I got into an MFA program before the refund deadline in September! What do you guys think? I'll probably wait to see how my interview with Columbia on Monday goes before I apply.


----------



## IndecisiveElle

katavi08 said:


> I'm seriously considering applying to UCLA's online screenwriting program. If I don't get into any of my MFA programs, it would be a great Plan B. I would still be going down the right path, and the online component would allow me to keep my full time job as well. It would also be a great thing to put on my applications if I decide to re-apply to MFA programs (which I probably will).
> The only problem is I want to apply early since there is a limit to the number of people they admit.  I would want to send in my materials in the next couple of weeks. If I get in, they'll automatically charge me $2,000. It does say on their website that I can get a full refund if I decide to not do the program. I would just have to let them know a month before the class starts in September. Obviously, if I get into an MFA program, I won't do it. And I would certainly hope I would know whether or not I got into an MFA program before the refund deadline in September! What do you guys think? I'll probably wait to see how my interview with Columbia on Monday goes before I apply.



That's my plan also, I'd like some sort of rejection letter or decsion from a school before I pull the trigger on the UCLA program. I'm on the fence between if I'd want to do it online or in person again also.


----------



## katavi08

Agreed. Once I know where I stand with these MFA programs (which will hopefully be in the next few weeks) I'll make a decision. My only reason for going the online route is the fact that I would be able to keep my job and continue to have a consistent income.


----------



## IndecisiveElle

katavi08 said:


> Agreed. Once I know where I stand with these MFA programs (which will hopefully be in the next few weeks) I'll make a decision. My only reason for going the online route is the fact that I would be able to keep my job and continue to have a consistent income.


If I still had consistent income, I'd do the same thing. But no film incentive in Michigan means any illusion of consistency as a freelance AD is gone. Shifting gears back to screenwriting and moving for graduate school is my exit strategy, so I'm not sure how I would want to play out 2016 if I didn't get in this fall. Trying not to over think it just yet! I'm going to go back to planning for NYC this summer  That'll be an adventure at least!


----------



## katavi08

I also see grad school as a way to get out of my current situation. I currently live in Vermont, and there is nothing here for an aspiring filmmaker. 
Being in NYC this summer will be an awesome experience! I'm sure it'll lead to some great opportunities!


----------



## IndecisiveElle

If you get into Columbia I have a friend in NYC who's from Rutland, Vermont! Actually I think her roommate is too. She's doing the TV Intensive with me (by coincidence, I had no idea she was applying till I told her I got in)!


----------



## Paul J.

@katavi08 But you've got Ben & Jerry's, right? So that has to count as something?  

But all jokes aside, I am kind of in the same situation. Need a change and need to put myself in a creative environment so I can evolve as a filmmaker. I'm afraid I am just running in circles at the moment.


----------



## googoomuck

I finally got down to the post office to ship off my application today. I applied for the on-campus feature film track. It certainly does SEEM like you have much better chances of getting in simply because you include such a big payment with your application...haha!


----------



## googoomuck

Well I got an acceptance email today, so it took 3 weeks from the day I mailed it. I admit I was worried, lol. I'm really excited. Now to figure out a job and place in LA...I live in San Diego so I cooooouuuuuld ostensiblyyyyyyyy commute 2x/week...but I really DON'T want to haha. I'm ready for a move


----------



## Solomon_E

googoomuck said:


> Well I got an acceptance email today, so it took 3 weeks from the day I mailed it. I admit I was worried, lol. I'm really excited. Now to figure out a job and place in LA...I live in San Diego so I cooooouuuuuld ostensiblyyyyyyyy commute 2x/week...but I really DON'T want to haha. I'm ready for a move



Hey, googoomuck - thanks for the update. It's great to hear you got accepted. I haven't decided yet if I'll apply to the online version or the in-person version of the feature film track. I will also be applying to Master-level programs in journalism soon, so I will probably apply to the online version so I can do both if I get into an MS in journalism.


----------



## Chris W

googoomuck said:


> Well I got an acceptance email today, so it took 3 weeks from the day I mailed it. I admit I was worried, lol. I'm really excited. Now to figure out a job and place in LA...I live in San Diego so I cooooouuuuuld ostensiblyyyyyyyy commute 2x/week...but I really DON'T want to haha. I'm ready for a move



Are you doing the course or have you already done it? (not sure when it runs) Hope you liked it.

Anyways... there's now a Film School page up for the program if you can write a review for it when you get a chance:

UCLA - Professional Program in Screenwriting


----------



## googoomuck

It begins in September and runs until June like a normal school year, so I'm still in the eager anticipation phase. I look forward to the time when I have something to review!


----------



## Sarafina

I completed the PP in TV Writing last year. The program meets in three sessions. You write one spec and two original pilots. You can use the spec to apply to network writing fellowship programs. The weekly lectures are terrific. I had three different writing workshop instructors - one was great, one was meh, and one was terrible. The other people I talked with in the PP had similar instructor experiences. The program is good in that you write a lot, you get group feedback, and you improve. Because you are not a official UCLA student, you cannot get any internships. This is a BIG drawback. I knew several classmates who turned down HUGE internship opportunities. At the end of the program, the PP selects the two best scripts out of 90+ entries. 
I would not recommend the online session. The peer feedback I received in the weekly writing workshops was by far the most valuable part of the program.
Important: The program does nothing to help you find a job, and they aren't interested in improving in that regard. There is no official showcase where scripts are sent out to industry judges - that's reserved for the MFA students. The UCLA alums working in the industry who spoke to our program were all MFA grads who got their jobs through their MFA Showcase.
If you want a program that will keep you on track in your writing, and help you improve, this is it.  Do not expect any assistance with job placement. You can't use the program to get any internships. Because of a recent lawsuit, students must be academically eligible in order to qualify for internships.


----------



## Chris W

Sarafina said:


> I completed the PP in TV Writing last year. The program meets in three sessions. You write one spec and two original pilots. You can use the spec to apply to network writing fellowship programs. The weekly lectures are terrific. I had three different writing workshop instructors - one was great, one was meh, and one was terrible. The other people I talked with in the PP had similar instructor experiences. The program is good in that you write a lot, you get group feedback, and you improve. Because you are not a official UCLA student, you cannot get any internships. This is a BIG drawback. I knew several classmates who turned down HUGE internship opportunities. At the end of the program, the PP selects the two best scripts out of 90+ entries.
> I would not recommend the online session. The peer feedback I received in the weekly writing workshops was by far the most valuable part of the program.
> Important: The program does nothing to help you find a job, and they aren't interested in improving in that regard. There is no official showcase where scripts are sent out to industry judges - that's reserved for the MFA students. The UCLA alums working in the industry who spoke to our program were all MFA grads who got their jobs through their MFA Showcase.
> If you want a program that will keep you on track in your writing, and help you improve, this is it.  Do not expect any assistance with job placement. You can't use the program to get any internships. Because of a recent lawsuit, students must be academically eligible in order to qualify for internships.



Thanks for your post! I've created a Film Schoo page for the TV writing program at UCLA on the site's film school review section if you could put a version of your review there as well:

UCLA - Professional Program in Writing for Television


----------

